# The Quest For The Holy Grind



## nutmeg (Apr 9, 2020)

if I don't share this project with you guys, I won't share any 

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/ultimate-knife.46360/


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 9, 2020)

_ *Geometry first is my motto!*_ 

and even more for this knife!


It's a yanagi and nothing is really "wrong" in the overall geometry so the Shapton pro 1k was the coarsest stone I had to use.
So I "shaped" the whole blade surface trying to keep a balance between convex surfaces and crisp angles.

One part was difficult to shape: the tip


----------



## nutmeg (Apr 9, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> One part was _difficult_ to shape: the tip



easy


----------



## Runner_up (Apr 9, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> Easy!



Wow, this is such a cool shot. Your work is incredible


----------



## MartinJ (Apr 9, 2020)

you're a very serious player


----------



## nutmeg (May 20, 2020)

And I swear, I wanted to make make an informative video


----------



## Garm (May 20, 2020)

This has me at the edge of my seat..
People at home ask me "do you know how to sharpen knives?Cool!", and in some essence this is true. Make knife go cut cut pretty good for home users.
However, whenever I see a post like this by @nutmeg, showing his procedures, skill, dedication, and his sharing of knowledge, it inevitably makes me feel like one of thoss hand-signing simians who has learned to make gestures that indicate that "a banana might taste good right about now, or, time to relieve myself" standing next to Shakespeare who's reciting his new sonette.
I can basically paint/crayon by numbers and often stay within the lines holding the right colour, but again, I can't really paint standing next to an artist.
I have so much respect and admiration for what you do. Your posts, for me, switch between beeing the most inspirational and the most confidence quelling depending on my mood.


----------



## ian (May 20, 2020)

I just get drunk when I see @nutmeg’s posts, and cry.


----------



## nutmeg (May 21, 2020)

Garm said:


> This has me at the edge of my seat..
> People at home ask me "do you know how to sharpen knives?Cool!", and in some essence this is true. Make knife go cut cut pretty good for home users.
> However, whenever I see a post like this by @nutmeg, showing his procedures, skill, dedication, and his sharing of knowledge, it inevitably makes me feel like one of thoss hand-signing simians who has learned to make gestures that indicate that "a banana might taste good right about now, or, time to relieve myself" standing next to Shakespeare who's reciting his new sonette.
> I can basically paint/crayon by numbers and often stay within the lines holding the right colour, but again, I can't really paint standing next to an artist.
> I have so much respect and admiration for what you do. Your posts, for me, switch between beeing the most inspirational and the most confidence quelling depending on my mood.



Thanks! this is the kind of compliment that can make one happy for more than a day!!

Without you guys posting and this kind of messages, we all wouldn't have posted a single pic.

Honestly, rubbing abrasive on metal is a simple concept but this has given me so many great times over the years..And it went much stronger during the corona-time. Glad to see it has given other people a bit of joy as well.


----------



## GeneH (Jun 8, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> easy


“Crisp...” jeeeze that’s pretty


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jun 8, 2020)

This is breathtaking. We can all just admire your work! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## tostadas (Jun 8, 2020)

This is completely nuts. I clicked on this post numerous times and just now did I finally realize I was looking at a blade


----------



## nutmeg (Jun 15, 2020)

..some finesse, more vibrant details, work on the contrast, colors, etc.. and we'll get a cool blade.


----------



## Garm (Jun 16, 2020)

Just..you know..WOW!


----------



## nutmeg (Jun 16, 2020)

I made the pictures in order to show how vivid the steal is.
With other angles of view the blade is kind of semi-mirror now.
With much time and the right finger stones I should be able to get more micro contrast, more depth and naturally, avoid a mirror surface.
To be continued


----------



## nutmeg (Jun 16, 2020)

same moment (jizuya stage), different light and point of view:


----------



## nutmeg (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Unstoppabo (Jun 26, 2020)

Ahhh, the suspense is killing me, but glad to see things are moving along so nicely. Is that the ura? Almost ready to start your fingerstone magic?


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 23, 2020)

Unstoppabo said:


> Ahhh, the suspense is killing me, but glad to see things are moving along so nicely. Is that the ura? Almost ready to start your fingerstone magic?


It's getting closer..


upload free photos

with different lighting:


----------



## inferno (Aug 24, 2020)

looks like a real kitchen katana!


----------



## D J (Aug 25, 2020)

Truly masterful work


----------



## naader (Sep 4, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> It's getting closer..
> 
> 
> upload free photos
> ...


This is incredible work


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 5, 2020)

I wasn't totally happy with how I tried to follow the hamon and the cleanliness of the tip so, I have to go back a couple of steps further:





imghost




There are always trade offs here and there but these ones have became too obvious..

Generally, when I get a cool photograph and can easily fix with little Capture One (kind of Photoshop for adjusting color, light, contrast etc) , I'm happy. But when the work on Capture One becomes too long, I definitely have to fix the subject


----------



## naader (Sep 5, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> I wasn't totally happy with how I tried to follow the hamon and the cleanliness of the tip so, I have to go back a couple of steps further:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very interesting hamon, who is the smith?


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 5, 2020)

naader said:


> That's a very interesting hamon, who is the smith?


Yasha Yukawa


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 5, 2020)

Mind blowing as always. Because of you I can be glad to give simple mirror polishes on my blades... Well, there's people out there who are truly great, I can hide behind them and play with my sandpapers...


----------



## nutmeg (Dec 6, 2020)

This has been a complicated project. 
I was sometimes afraid to not finish it properly, which made me angry because of the efforts put into it.

And finally.. proud to show you the finished blade:



















foto hochladen link

here without fancy light, photoshop or anything:


----------



## adam92 (Dec 6, 2020)

nutmeg said:


> This has been a complicated project.
> I was sometimes afraid to not finish it properly, which made me angry because of the efforts put into it.
> 
> And finally.. proud to show you the finished blade:
> ...


You make me can't sleep well tonight after looking these gorgeous blade.


----------



## D J (Dec 6, 2020)

I've been waiting for the next progress report...very very nice  I hope that you find it as beautiful as I...and indeed all who see this work. Or should I say, labour of love thanks for sharing


----------



## Luftmensch (Dec 6, 2020)

A blacksmith couldnt wish for a better customer! You're an artist!


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 6, 2020)

Bravissimo!!!!


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 7, 2020)

This should be in the porn sub-forum. 18+.


----------

